# How much to feed a Goldfish?



## WillowTree11 (Jan 12, 2015)

Basically what the title says. How much?


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Put tiny pinches of food in until the goldfish is chewing, then stop. That's enough.


----------



## WillowTree11 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm using hard floating food though?.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

You mean pellets? Works the same way.


----------



## WillowTree11 (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes sorry xD I forgot the name.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

What kind of goldfish?
Floating food is not a good idea for most fancies as their all ready prone to swim bladder issues and dont need to be at the surface ingesting air. Please pre soak the pellets.
http://www.kokosgoldfish.com/Goldfishs Diet.html
As for how much, just like bettas about the size of their eye or a bit more. It shouldnt take longer then 1-2 mins to eat. Best fed twice daily. (Multiple small meals vs 1 large one)


----------



## WillowTree11 (Jan 12, 2015)

Not to sure what kind.. I'll have to wait and answer that when i get it.


----------



## WillowTree11 (Jan 12, 2015)

Uh.. It MIGHT be the Oranda(?)


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

ok make sure you are sinking the food then. I have a black moor and she has swim bladder issues just from eating at the top for a month when I was gone.
What size of tank do you have, you need AT LEAST a 20 gallon for the fancies. My black moor clover, is as big as my hand.

+1 to watermelons on feeding instructions


----------



## WillowTree11 (Jan 12, 2015)

I know its not a Fancy, Well if Fancy is like the 'group name' for it. Its a Calico Oranda, Regular 2.5 Inches. I have a 5 Gallon for him/her, which he'll be in until i can get space for maybe a larger tank.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

An oranda is a fancy.....
and you need a MINIMUM of 20 gallons for that fish with biweekly water changes and 10x filtration. Please don't feed it floating food.


----------



## WillowTree11 (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't know my types. Only Betta's. I won't be feeding it floating food.. Also never said i would, as in i had the idea to soak it.


----------



## WillowTree11 (Jan 12, 2015)

How large do they grow??.


----------



## WillowTree11 (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh, also to add, it'll be a filtered tank.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Watermelons said:


> What kind of goldfish?
> Floating food is not a good idea for most fancies as their all ready prone to swim bladder issues and dont need to be at the surface ingesting air. Please pre soak the pellets.
> http://www.kokosgoldfish.com/Goldfishs Diet.html
> As for how much, just like bettas about the size of their eye or a bit more. It shouldnt take longer then 1-2 mins to eat. Best fed twice daily. (Multiple small meals vs 1 large one)


Great information right here^^^

If you can afford a new tank, make sure it's a 20g or larger, 20g per fancy goldfish.

Also, if you don't have the money at the time, you can wait for the Dollar Per Gallon sale @ Petco. I believe one of the $ per gallon sales just ended a couple days ago, if you don't have the funds, a temporary (sterilite brand) plastic tub will do make sure you can get a large x-gallon tub (preferably 20+).


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

um well very big lol. My black moor fancy fish is 8-9 inches. Orandas get that big to. A 20 gallon for my goldfish looks really small, im upgrading to a 40 sometime this year. These fish get really big and poop ALOT! In clovers tank (a 20) he has a filter for a 45 gallon to keep it clean. If you want a few videos to watch I recommend this channel on youtube. If you don't have a tank soon, you can use a 20 or 40 gallon tub.

https://www.youtube.com/user/flashofpink


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Goldfish produce a lot of waste, WAYYY more then other tropical fish and bettas. You will need a much larger filter then what that particular size of tank would come with. I run a filter designed for a 70 gallon tank on my 30G goldfish tank.

A 20gallon tank will need a filter, or combination of filters that produce a rate of 200GPH filtration.
It will still need very large, and frequent water changes done to the tank.

A healthy goldfish can grow quite large. Baseball sized or larger. 
Single tailed (non fancys) can grow well over 1ft in length.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

6-8 inches is the average for fancies, but I've seen ones over a foot long.

Please do not get a goldfish unless you have a 20 gallon or larger tank.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

agreed. But goldfish are so fun when you care for them properly and get to know them!


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Watermelons said:


> Single tailed (non fancys) can grow well over 1ft in length.


That's how big my old Sooty is! He's twenty one in a few months. Began life in our old 40gallon way back when, migrated to our pond and eventually all the fish in our pond migrated to our neighbour's pond-cum-swimming pool lol. He's just chilling with the koi and ghost carp now, chasing off herons and such.

I do think common goldfish belong in ponds, really, though they should probably be in a large tank until they're not 'bite-sized' 

When people look at the teeny baby goldfish in pet stores swimming twenty to a tank, I always recommend Googling 'adult common goldfish' before they go ahead and get one. People are under the misunderstanding that goldfish are small because they're sold small, but it's not the case.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

The New Life Spectrum Goldfish Formula Sinking Pellets are great for goldfish. There is no need to soak these pellets. 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8051

Be aware with sinking pellets that fish will be eating a lot of it off of the substrate. It's very important, especially with goldfish, that you keep the substrate pristine. This prevents them from eating rotting organics (poop and uneaten rotting food) that can result in intestinal issues.


----------

